# EMERGENCY!



## Lou16 (Mar 30, 2004)

he only 3 weeks old and hes floating sideway!!! on the top breathing slowly...what can i do?!?


----------



## hedgehog (Apr 14, 2004)

check your water
do a water change


----------



## Lou16 (Mar 30, 2004)

water is fine ammonia low under 1 and ph at 7 i did a water change like 2 days ago!


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Put a bit of aquarium salt in there!!!


----------



## Lou16 (Mar 30, 2004)

i just put salt bump the temp to 85 i hope he survives!


----------



## hedgehog (Apr 14, 2004)

sounds good, let us know


----------



## Lou16 (Mar 30, 2004)

HE DIED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4 left they need to eatt!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to sick forum


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

is your tank cycled?


----------



## Lou16 (Mar 30, 2004)

kinda it is but its not that bad


----------



## fwsec (Jul 31, 2003)

dont feed them the sick one he might spread the parasite.


----------



## fwsec (Jul 31, 2003)

Any ways having done tis i will advise you if you decide to put him down do it by putting him in a bowl and then using alka seltzer two tablets he will drfit off peacefully







If he survives good remeber salt help restore gill functions


----------

